# Need Dishwasher side panel - any good aftermarket resources?



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

what do you plan to attach the panel to? the dishwasher needs a panel on both sides. i would take it back and get a portable. you could buy a cheap 27 inch wide cabinet and remove everything but the sides and back and put the dw in that. you would need a piece of counter on top. i guess if you know someone handy they could make you an enclosure from plywood.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

My dad already has a top cover that he built years ago for their existing Kitchen Aid so that can be reused. Get this...they purchased a side panel for $10 for that Kitchen Aid. Granted, that was 34 years ago, but normal inflation does not translate to $300 now! What gives with that? Isn't this basic sheet metal to a certain point? Why do suppliers feel they can get away with these prices? I guess it all comes down to supply and demand. Their situation is unique because most people have it built in under the counter. I get it...but still...that is ridiculous. My Dad is handy with tools and would construct his own but he is getting older and his health isn't there anymore so I was just trying to help out.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

A picture would be helpful.

Since its a built in - I assume its already under a counter top? If so you could get a matching Laminate panel and use L brackets to attach to existing counter top and the floor.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you have basic woodworking skills---make one using cabinet ply and a 1x2 hardwood face frame---


----------

